# TV Anchorman has panic attack on Good Morning America -- his wellness journey



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

His key to success ultimately -- meditaion. His book is worth a read!

"10% Happier" -- he is not cured, but he has yet another tool. This man has a life long career as a TV reporter. An inspiration.

http://www.amazon.com/10%25-Happier-Self-Help-Actually-Works---ebook/dp/B00FJ376CS/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1399136911&sr=1-1&keywords=10+percent+happier+by+dan+harris


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

I saw this whole interview he did a few weeks ago.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2014)

I mostly suffer from blank mind low confidence and low self esteem. Though this works for some people i think taking action for people like me is the thing that actually works. Meditating makes me worse


----------



## SinisterMinister (Oct 14, 2013)

I tried meditation a few times but never gave it a solid go. I am going to give it another try. Good video.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah it's rlly strange how blank mind works it's like u have lost ur consciousness completely


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

What taking action and meditation have in common is being present and in the moment.


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

Great video.

Sometimes I get a blank mind and its like I zone out for a few seconds every few seconds. Like a brief moment of 'dissociation', but it happens very frequent. I see myself zoning out, and then i tell myself to be aware of my surroudings and snap out of it. But then i start zoning out again, and the more i resist, the more tired i feel. Often there isnt a voice in my head, and often I feel like that is a huge problem with me feeling dissociated. Maybe there is a voice in my head, but i dont think it has an impact on me, and that usually makes me feel lost and confused.


----------

